# wlan0: link is not ready

## Sigma Kappa

Hi,

the problem I encountered is "link is not ready". The appropriate "dmesg" and "rc.log" are listed below --- that's as far as I could get..

By passing the appropriate parameter to kernel I made sure network interfaces are not renamed.

My /etc/conf.d/net:

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc*/net.example* and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-iwlan0 -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d"

wpa_supplicant_wlan1="-iwlan1 -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

config_wlan1="dhcp"

```

My wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

# wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant 

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

update_config=1

# ap_scan=1

network={

   ssid="mySSID"

   psk="myPassphrase"

   priority=5

}

```

```

rc shutdown logging started at Thu Sep 12 21:58:32 2013

 * Caching service dependencies ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping local

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping gdm ...

 [ ok ]

 * Saving random seed ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating additional swap space ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping syslog-ng ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing down interface wlan0

 *   Removing addresses

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...

 [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing down interface lo

 *   Removing addresses

 *     ::1

 * Stopping D-BUS system messagebus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting loop devices

 * Unmounting filesystems

 *   Unmounting /boot ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping udev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hardware clock using the system clock [UTC] ...

 [ ok ]

rc shutdown logging stopped at Thu Sep 12 21:58:34 2013

rc shutdown logging started at Thu Sep 12 21:58:32 2013

 * Caching service dependencies ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping local

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping gdm ...

 [ ok ]

 * Saving random seed ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating additional swap space ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping syslog-ng ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing down interface wlan0

 *   Removing addresses

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...

 [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing down interface lo

 *   Removing addresses

 *     ::1

 * Stopping D-BUS system messagebus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting loop devices

 * Unmounting filesystems

 *   Unmounting /boot ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping udev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hardware clock using the system clock [UTC] ...

 [ ok ]

rc shutdown logging stopped at Thu Sep 12 21:58:34 2013

rc boot logging started at Thu Sep 12 21:59:03 2013

 * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [UTC] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Autoloaded 0 module(s)

 * Checking local filesystems  ...

/dev/sda7: clean, 397897/3670016 files, 1864997/14653696 blocks

/dev/sda5: clean, 35/25688 files, 24124/102400 blocks

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting root filesystem read/write ...

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/mtab ...

 [ ok ]

 * Activating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting local filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Configuring kernel parameters ...

 [ ok ]

 * Creating user login records ...

 [ ok ]

 * Cleaning /var/run ...

 [ ok ]

 * Wiping /tmp directory ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hostname to hp05_202 ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting terminal encoding [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting keyboard mode [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading key mappings [us] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface lo

 *   127.0.0.1/8 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     127.0.0.0/8 via 127.0.0.1 ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting misc binary format filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading custom binary format handlers ...

 [ ok ]

 * Activating additional swap space ...

 [ ok ]

 * setting up tmpfiles.d entries ...

 [ ok ]

 * Initializing random number generator ...

 [ ok ]

rc boot logging stopped at Thu Sep 12 21:59:05 2013

rc default logging started at Thu Sep 12 21:59:05 2013

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='wheel'

update_config=1

Priority group 5

   id=0 ssid='SSID'

WEXT: cfg80211-based driver detected

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Operation not supported

Could not configure driver to use managed mode

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCGIWMODE]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Operation not supported

WEXT: Failed to clear to disconnect

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: d0:df:9a:0f:e1:66

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT, trying SIOCSIWENCODE

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: Operation not supported

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT, trying SIOCSIWENCODE

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: Operation not supported

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT, trying SIOCSIWENCODE

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: Operation not supported

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT, trying SIOCSIWENCODE

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: Operation not supported

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')

Added interface wlan0

Daemonize..

 [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

 * WARNING: netmount is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started

 * Checking your configfile (/etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf) ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting syslog-ng ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting up gdm ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting local

 [ ok ]

rc default logging stopped at Thu Sep 12 21:59:08 2013

[    7.522491] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

```

[/code]

----------

## quilosaq

What's the output of 

```
dmesg | grep firmware
```

?

----------

## Sigma Kappa

```
dmesg | grep firmware
```

 yields these two lines:

```

ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info -- Loading firmware file 'rt2860.bin'

ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Firmware detected - version: 0.34

```

----------

## quilosaq

Step to step. ¿

```
ifconfig -a
```

?

----------

## Sigma Kappa

```
eth0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 2c:41:38:9d:85:d7  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xfe500000-fe520000  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 28  bytes 1904 (1.8 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 28  bytes 1904 (1.8 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

tunl0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 0

        tunnel   txqueuelen 0  (IPIP Tunnel)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether d0:df:9a:0f:e1:66  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

----------

## Sigma Kappa

OK, now I\m writing from my Gentoo box!  :Smile: 

I compiled rt2800pci as a module, without any change to the above wpa_supplicant.conf and /et/conf.d/net.

Thank you all.

----------

